# FAA wants to destroy Air Museum



## beaupower32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Dont know if this goes here, and even if I worded the heading right. But I found this. Dont know if this has been posted yet, but I sure hope this doesnt happen. 

Long Island’s aviation heritage is well-known. Charles Lindbergh, Grumman and Republic Aviation immediately come to mind. Just think where the world’s aviation accomplishments would be without them, and the men and women who flew the planes.

But when there is time to remember them, somehow that is not appreciated. Such is the frustrating case with the effort to save the American Airpower Museum in Farmingdale. The Federal Aviation Administration wants to extend the runway and aprons of Republic Airport, and the museum is right in their way. So what do they do? The FAA wants to demolish the vintage hangar which houses the museum and its collection of aircraft to make room for the runway apron and allocated $10.6 million to do the job.

However, there is no thought for the museum. The FAA effectively kicked the museum to the curb with nary a mention of where the museum should go, and what Long Islanders should do to keep hold of our contribution to aviation. Adding insult to injury, the FAA has $2 million allocated to demolish the museum, but hasn’t allocated anything to relocate or reconstruct a new museum. It’s ironic that government is often adept at demolishing buildings and laws, but is often challenged to building anew.

If you have never visited the museum or been outside the hangar when World War II-era planes are taking off, circling the airport, doing touch-and-gos and landing again, you just can’t have a sense of why this museum must endure. The men and women who flew these planes and those who now take such tender care to preserve them are one reason. The exhibits about the flights, the history of the planes, the battles they were in preserve a story that is slowly vanishing with each passing day as those who flew them pass away.

Rep. Steve Israel and Sen. Charles Schumer understand that and want to allocate part of that $10.6 million to save the museum. Certainly the museum has economic value, but this struggle is not about money; it is about memories.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2009)

That's just messed up. Sadly, it is happening too often anymore. I hope the FAA, and other governmental agencies realize that this is a rich heritage that needs to be preserved.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 29, 2009)

When I saw this I thought "Fleet Air Arm"... 


Bad news just the same.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2009)

The FAA = The efficiency of the US Post Office combined with the compassion of the IRS.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2009)

If this project goes ahead without the relocation and rebuilding of the Museum, then it is a sad reflection on the 'authorities', whether that be the F.A.A., or, eventually, the U.S. Government. I am not American, and I do not live in America, but I would certainly be prepared to put my name to any petition, or other form of complaint, if it would help to preserve this Museum, which is not only a great part of America's heritage, but, in part, also that of the free world, due to the contribution of the American aircraft industry, and the people of America, in providing the aircraft that helped to win the freedom we enjoy today.
If this Museum goes, then it is not just the building, the aircraft and artefacts that are lost; it is the honour of a nation for, in destroying this facility, the 'Powers that Be' are destroying the memory of those who gave their lives, or their wellbeing, in order that we can live in peace. Destroying the Museum without thought for relocation is tantamount to destroying a Military Cemetery. The Museum should not only be relocated, with the costs being born in the allocated budget, but the building which, I understand, is of historical significence in itself, should also be dismantled and re-erected on a new, dedicated site.
I hope that this situation is rectified, and that the Museum is not only saved, but that it receives the backing and support it may need to flourish in the future, for the sake of future generations, who will not have the priviledge of knowing those who sacrificed so much for us all.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The FAA = The efficiency of the US Post Office combined with the compassion of the IRS.



LMAO Nice.....


----------



## Velius (Jul 30, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The FAA = The efficiency of the US Post Office combined with the compassion of the IRS.



 Good one!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2009)

Well said, Terry. The old saying about the FAA is:

We're with the FAA and we're not happy until you're not happy.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds very similar to Britain's CAA then!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 30, 2009)

It's a damn shame! 

TO


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 30, 2009)

Boy, does Long Island really need a longer runway right there? 


I sure hope the goverment will rethink their decision, or at least offer another building to the Museum.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 30, 2009)

Its a shame but I would assume that the property was already surveyed and designated for airport expansion so maybe it s just buyer beware


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2009)

IF enough people write thier congressman and/or representative objecting to the museum being demolished or file an impact report on the building as a possible historic site.

There's ways to stop "progress"...heck, the environmentalists do it all the time...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 31, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> IF enough people write thier congressman and/or representative objecting to the museum being demolished or file an impact report on the building as a possible historic site.
> 
> There's ways to stop "progress"...heck, the environmentalists do it all the time...


The historical landmark route is the most likely to be successful, IMO.


Wheels


----------

